# Hatteras Jacks reorganizing



## KASTAWAY (Dec 6, 2002)

Hatteras Jacks. Ryan is reorganizing his phone lines and computer site, unfortunately his phone is not working. If you are trying to get in touch with Hatteras Jacks use this number in the interim. Regard 

(252) 995-2828
Hatters Jacks


----------



## KASTAWAY (Dec 6, 2002)

Saturday 1/18/03 Hatteras Jacks phones back in business. 

Happy Casting


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

Hey Kastaway, I see you are from Lancaster. I live between Lancaster and Leola, PA. pelican man


----------



## derf (Mar 29, 2000)

it seems there are a lot of "amish" surfishermen showing up on the boards lately  
derf 
lanc pa


----------



## KASTAWAY (Dec 6, 2002)

Hi Larry,

Live in Lititz, PA (The "amish" surfishermen )

I need to learn how to cast REAL far...


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

Hey Castaway, I am learning to cast further, also. I drove to D.C. several times last summer and practiced with several of the guys. Then I attended the casting seminar in D.C., both days. The second day, the seminar clicked for me and I had a best of around 540'. Then went to Crisfield, Md., for the tournament. I had a great time. My first 4 throws were all out-of-bounds. All to the left. My last throw was around 465'. Before the seminar I could only throw 1 football field. I use a breakaway 2/1 heavy and a Penn 525mag w/extra magnets from Tres @ H.O. See ya, pelican man. P.S. I am not Amish.


----------

